# Synodontis petricola problems



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what is going on with my little fish here? Sorry for **** quality.. they aren't out much, and I was happy just to get ANY pic... It's belly is MUCH fatter than the other 3... other 3 have perfectly FLAT bellies.. is this one knocked up or sick?

THANKS A LOT FOR LOOKING!!!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It may just be a piggy eater.

Try adding epsom salt to the tank at 1 cup per 100G of water and see if his / her belly goes down. It serves as a mild laxative.

You might also decrease your feedings a bit.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Aren't females of this species noticeably plumper?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, that looks alot like some Synodontis ocellifer I used to have, and they tend to get larger through the gut than some of the others. :-?


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

I can say for certain that its not a syndontis ocelifer, too many spots and not the right colour. I have one and it looks nothing like it.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I might agree with you Kim, if it weren't for the white around the fins... doesn't look like the ocellifer has that... Also, I just GISed the petricola, and found some other pics of "fatty" catfish... so I guess maybe it's normal?!

http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Siluroide ... ricola.jpg

http://www.destin-tanganyika.com/Galeri ... -dwarf.htm

I'm still considering the epsom though as I don't want to lose one... my little group of 4 is probably my favorite fishies...

Natalie, I noticed too that one of the pictures I clicked on had a description that the females fattened up arond breeding time.. maybe I"m going to be a new daddy!!!


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Hmmm... after a little more research, seems that she's full of eggs?

"Now that you have everything it is time to try and breed the Synodontis petricola. First thing you want to do is condition your fish, you`ll notice when they are ready by looking at the females. In the females mid section you`ll notice that at spawning time it will become swollen with eggs and we also noticed that when the female is ready, the males have become slightly aggressive towards her. "

Now I"m wondering if I should put them in their own tank for a bit... 

http://www.kwas.ca/Articles/Petricola.pdf


----------

